# Wanted nice quality HO track plastic or routed



## sssscamaro (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi, i am looking for a nice complete Ho track. 4 or more lanes. Prefer turnkey as possible. Either a all out club raceway or a track with elevation changes and scenery. Using for basement layout for all types of Ho cars, mainly just to play on..i play serious though. No junk...will look into all brought to my attention.
Not looking for cars or a collection at this point just a running quality track. No ovals. 4x8 or larger 36 feet or greater lap length.
ANY tub tracks out there> If so needs to be good quality with either plastic or routed track.
Serious buyer !! will pay shipping or pickup in 24 foot car trailer if needed..
please email with details..
Thanks
Ryan Archambault
413 330 3698
Southampton,ma

[email protected]


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

For something built for you I'd try this guy for starters: 

www.bradstracks.com

Here is an example of one of his most recent tracks:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I've raced on both of these brands and they are both excellent large format sectional tracks. Very smooth.

http://www.maxtraxracing.com/
http://www.wizzardho.com/Main.htm (Look for WizTrackz)


----------



## sssscamaro (Nov 6, 2007)

*track*

Also i would be interested in having someone custom build an entire layout for me a-z with some scenery and elevation change, something nice with some detail but not over the top to allow some fairly competitive racing on it still. I will be contacting wizzard, Bradtrack, max etc...but looks like they offer the "track" only.
Thanks
Ryan


----------

